# Sweet 16 Photo Frame



## New_Found_Hobby (Nov 15, 2014)

My daughter's friend turned 16 last week. So she wanted to her wanted to give her something unique. Two of us worked on brain storming what could be her gift. Finally we came up with a unique custom photo frame project using my Excalibur-21 scroll saw. We modified a scroll saw pattern published by Steve Good on his Blog Spot and added "Sweet 16" to it and finished in 1/8 oak sheet.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Cool! I like the woven look of the border.


----------



## New_Found_Hobby (Nov 15, 2014)

Thank You


----------

